# Any one know a decent compound bow



## BareGrills (Nov 22, 2012)

Hey, lookin for a new bow, just askin yall for some advice on picking one out.


----------



## OleSarge (Oct 30, 2012)

Not sure what you are willing to spend but I have a Diamond which is made by Bowtech and is their single cam line. I have about 900 into that once I got arrows, field points and new broad heads. My wife has a Bowtech heartbreaker that cost about a grand to set up with her custom paint job. I wouldn't trade my diamond for anything. It's light weight rated at 330 fps and super quiet. There are other ones out there it that is what we have.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

lot depends on your POU. eg if youre looking for a long term post shtf, then maybe a long bow or recurve is the better choice. if your looking for a hunting bow, a 60 +lb compound bow is what your looking for. and if your looking for a competition bow, thats going to depend on the type of competition...

and then once you answer all those questions, budget comes into play...


----------



## BareGrills (Nov 22, 2012)

Yah im looking for somethin that'll take hogs and coyotes.
Thinking of getting a bear apprentice 2.


----------



## OleSarge (Oct 30, 2012)

I looked at the new bears and shot them I thought they were rather loud. I also looked at Hoyt and they shot nice but was real heavy. So I got the diamond and couldn't be happier. But a lot of it is what you like.


----------



## BareGrills (Nov 22, 2012)

What i like.....

&bull;Cheap
&bull;Kills stuff


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

A spear!!! :d


----------



## BareGrills (Nov 22, 2012)

Naw my lmf2 can do that,but i need a bambi killer!


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Well, I recently found a bow









In an abandoned shack on my aunts property, and it'll kill a Bambi just fine









So I recommend you get an aunt with an abandoned shack that has a bow in it :-D

Other than that, check and see if there's an archery shop with an indoor range near you, and try out a few bows.


----------



## BareGrills (Nov 22, 2012)

FatTire said:


> Well, I recently found a bow
> 
> In an abandoned shack on my aunts property, and it'll kill a Bambi just fine
> 
> ...


Thx bro,i'll be sure to find one soon.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Bear makes a good working class bow, nothing fancy.probably get one at a pawn shop for 50$


----------



## BareGrills (Nov 22, 2012)

Magus said:


> Bear makes a good working class bow, nothing fancy.probably get one at a pawn shop for 50$


Magus to the rescue.... I need a working bow, i dont like fancy,and $50 is good. Im thinking bear apprentice 2.


----------



## BareGrills (Nov 22, 2012)

I found some crossbows on budk,anyone think otherwise?


----------



## weld62 (Dec 6, 2012)

I have a wildcat 150 pound but the Bo has a crack in it so I have been trying to find someplace to buy it but all I can find are compounds if any One can help that would be great


----------



## BareGrills (Nov 22, 2012)

Im sorry what do you mean by bo


----------

